# ShopVac Snobbery



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gotta confess right off, we are shop vac snobs. Over the years we had killed numerous cheap rigs. A couple of years ago we got turned on to Fein shopvacs. We never went back. Currently, we have a fleet of 3 Turbo II's and a mini-turbo. These things are awesome. The initial investment is high and the accessories and bags are pricy but think of all the old cheap vacs we have all sent off to the landfill. 

They are quiet and well-designed. They have an onboard outlet to plug tools or lights into. The Fein's can also be HEPA filtered and sanders/saws attached directly to the hose for dust containment, with an auto on/off that activates when you turn on your sander. These features make it an eco/green contributing tool as it helps to improve indoor air quality. Anyone else hooked on these? If not, whats your favorite?


----------



## uglyjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been through 2 shopvacs in 6 years, granted, I don't use them that that much but when I do, they take a beating. The fein is a good unit, but like you said, they are pricey. I can buy 10 40gallon shopvacs for the price of one 15 gallon fein. And my shopvac can also be fitted with a hepa bag and all tools will hook right up to it. 

fein makes some good products though here is the link:

http://www.feinus.com/

Whatever you use, always spend an extra 10bucks on a universal fit 10 foot hose extension. 

I personally use the Porter Cable RA Sander, it has sealed bearings that don't foul from sheet rock dust.

I also use a 20' power cord with a three way tied off to the top of the shop vac. and a 15' power cord taped to hose, this keeps all the spaghetti down


on a side note: ever noticed how all sanders attached to vacs build up a static charge in the hose when working with sheet rock dust?

zap! ... five minutes later zap! ...... inch:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

uglyjoe said:


> I have been through 2 shopvacs in 6 years, granted, I don't use them that that much but when I do, they take a beating. The fein is a good unit, but like you said, they are pricey. I can buy 10 40gallon shopvacs for the price of one 15 gallon fein. And my shopvac can also be fitted with a hepa bag and all tools will hook right up to it.


I hear ya UglyJoe. Our painters spend alot of time with vaccuums on interior work, with all the in between coat sanding/vaccuuming and general cleanliness efforts. If I made them pull around a 40 gallon dust blowing screamer they would go on strike. This is part of what makes us shopvac snobs! Are you really getting your 40 gallon rigs for around $30?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just use the 16 gallon job, out of lowes. I put a bag in it and i spent the 30 dollars for the fine dust filter. I have had no complaints since doing this.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

my $40 craftsman lasts longer and has better suction than any of the larger shop vacs or more expensive ones I've used on the market

I'm not here to impress, I'm not a "bigger is better" guy, and I surely don't sacrifice practicality


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I just use the 16 gallon job, out of lowes. I put a bag in it and i spent the 30 dollars for the fine dust filter. I have had no complaints since doing this.


Go throu 2 or 3 a year.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

uglyjoe said:


> fein makes some good products


I have to get me one of those


----------



## uglyjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I hear ya UglyJoe. Our painters spend alot of time with vaccuums on interior work, with all the in between coat sanding/vaccuuming and general cleanliness efforts. If I made them pull around a 40 gallon dust blowing screamer they would go on strike. This is part of what makes us shopvac snobs! Are you really getting your 40 gallon rigs for around $30?



Yeah, sorry, thought I said we use hepa bag filters, my vac setup leaves the air cleaner than it was when we got there.

And again, we use long hoses.. so you don't have to drag it around, you place it once in the middle of the room.

And again... we don't use them that much, only on paper removal jobs really.
---
I love repeating myself because I type so well...:001_tongue:
---

To answer your question:

I think I bought my last vac from a guy off craigslist for $20, still new in the box. Search the tools section in your area, you'd be surprised at the deals you find.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like you definitely have the more cost-effective shopvac program happening!


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

right now im just using the big rigid...its a little big but it works well...i also have the hose extention and im a fan of that..just out of curiosity how do u guys usaully hook the hose up to sanders....sometimes my hose keeps falling off then i ductape it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Go throu 2 or 3 a year.


Naw, i have had the same vac for a few years now. It has actually seen quite a bit of use. These days though i only use it to shop vac under base, and electrical outlets on new construction.


----------

